# Local 3 IBEW Apprenticeship



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

I just received my acceptance phone call for the Local 3 IBEW apprenticeship. They said classes would "probably start at the end of August or early September". Does anyone know when they actually would start?


----------



## Dave Dinero (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats! Did you take the drug test and physical yet? It should be shortly after you do that


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

No, I have no taken the physical or drug test yet. I did just read that classes start early September. Still no exact dates yet, though. I just wanted to know what to tell my current employer, as they are very kind and generous and deserve a fair heads up.


----------



## Dave Dinero (Jul 13, 2015)

Best bet is to tell them what you know, as the time draws near a more definitive date should become available


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

unnormaldude68 said:


> I just received my acceptance phone call for the Local 3 IBEW apprenticeship. They said classes would "probably start at the end of August or early September". Does anyone know when they actually would start?


I would not know but I will say congrats to you. Show up for work every day and at class when required.


----------



## bigboybob (Jul 20, 2015)

Can I ask when you did your interview? How long were you on the ranked listed before you received notification that you were accepted in the class. I had my interview a few months ago and I haven't heard anything. Not even a ranked notification letter.


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

I did the interview in the second week of May. I didn't hear a thing until last Tuesday when they called me to tell me I was accepted.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

unnormaldude68 said:


> I did the interview in the second week of May. I didn't hear a thing until last Tuesday when they called me to tell me I was accepted.






Congrats !




Pete


----------



## bigboybob (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you get notification that of your interview score or were you accepted into the September class?


----------



## bigboybob (Jul 20, 2015)

Thats pretty discouraging. I interviewed before you and did not get accepted. I just don't know if that means I remain on the list for the next time they have a class or if I'm just out


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

I was never notified of a score whatsoever. The only notification I got was last week saying I would start classes in September. You can call and find out your score I believe.


----------



## vtheo (Jul 27, 2015)

Has anyone heard for apprentice acceptance for the february program?


----------



## Coryz22 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah man. They called me about 2 and a half weeks ago offering it to me. I took my medical last Tuesday.


----------

